

Being amazed by software development - nih
http://www.robg3d.com/?p=1276

======
RyanZAG
This is the most confusing thing I've seen all week. I don't actually
understand what problem this is solving. Is this not equivalent to taking your
html files, putting them in /var/www and then starting up apache ?

~~~
ronaldx
I understood exactly the same as you.

This doesn't exist as a service because it's the default thing that apache
does.

~~~
buzzkills
Yes, this is mod_autoindex, right?

------
FollowSteph3
This feels like a product plug that's being upvoted. The article doesn't
really make sense as a whole...

~~~
_random_
It's enough to mention that you like Linux and HTML5 to get all the upvotes...

~~~
ushi
I like Linux and HTML5.

